# Moebius......The Cylon Centurion



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic kit! I am starting mine first off with the moving eye!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Starting on the legs, fyi you will need to sand the inner leg part before you assemble the outer leg shell armor you will never get your sanding stick in there:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Robot crotch!!!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lower legs assembled, again prep work needs to be done before installing the outer armor:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

this kit is huge when assembled:wave:


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Are any of the joints movable? Or it it completely static?

Sean


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

He is completely static if he moved that would classify him as an action figure not a model:thumbsup:

On the hands I highly recommend glueing the fingers together first and then attaching to the hand piece:thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looking good.

On the ease of altering the pose. Some joints seem easy (elbows, knees) however, the legs going into the hips and the arms into the shoulders seem more complicated. 

I thing the most difficult thing to address are the ankles. As they are tilted forwards to accommodate the pose.

The directions say that Kip Hart was the designer and I think he did a great job.

I'm not sure if his deal with Moebius would allow him to make replacement feet or any other parts that help people to adjust the pose. But I hope he is allowed and does.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Looking good....


Ditto!



ClubTepes said:


> ...I'm not sure if his deal with Moebius would allow him to make replacement feet or any other parts that help people to adjust the pose. But I hope he is allowed and does.


If he doesn't, I'm sure someone will alter the kit parts and cast them up. (I'm not volunteering.)


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Feet go together real good and the foot bracket just needs a little clamp action to hold in place:thumbsup:

Stay tuned I will alter the arm pose to accommodate my BHP centurion M60 as seen in Razor:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks great!:thumbsup:
Does the kit come with the moving eye?
If not , where did you get it?
Thanks,
-Jim


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm actually thinking of making some 
add on's to the kit...

Btw, I'm Kip... :wave:


As to the pose, I'm afraid it " is what it is ".....
The Studios are VERY specific as to what they allow
and Moebius HAS to do it the way they want.

The pose for War Machine I liked a great deal more,
but the Centurion wasn't all that bad.....

I AM hopeful people will gobble these up as it's my understanding
that any newer figures depend greatly on how well this guy sells !


:thumbsup:


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I bought two. Awesome kit and well worth the money. Now an accurate classic Cylon Centurian would be killer.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Leg armor goes on very smoothly:thumbsup:

About the eye, it does not come with the kit I used a tenacontrols raider eye kit and modified it for the centurion:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Arm armor is own I did cut off the locator pins for a better flush fit. On the left forarm guns I reworked them so that they are retracted back:thumbsup:


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

For those that havent seen it - I'm producing an animated lighting module for this kit - totally self contained, 11 LEDs with soft-fading sinusiodal sweep. There's more details here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=367380

I'm just doing some final assembly tests in an effort to speed up assembly and keep down costs. Should be ready to order in a week or two

Ant


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

What do you do with a perfectly good kit, why you cut it up of course:thumbsup: I cut off the arms at the elbows and drilled a hole in them. Added some brass rod inserted into styrene tubing and reattached them to reposition the arms to hold my BHP M60.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

you are doing an awsome job on this. I like the repose. I gotta get a couple of these.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

People are asking so here is the Centurion with the measuring stick:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I need to Putty the centurion this week in a few spots with MEK/sprue mix and letting the model dry today I started on the mortar backpack:thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

antsnest said:


> for those that havent seen it - i'm producing an animated lighting module for this kit - totally self contained, 11 leds with soft-fading sinusiodal sweep. There's more details here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=367380
> 
> i'm just doing some final assembly tests in an effort to speed up assembly and keep down costs. Should be ready to order in a week or two
> 
> ant


want one.....want one....want one....want one.....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ok, some something I'm not very happy with at all on this kit, is that in the armpit zone, the model is open. You can look right inside the model. It is not closed up at all.

Just curious, what happened here?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

As Club Tepes pointed out when you build your centurion there is a open area, for this I made some BHP Centurion inserts to fill in the void. A right and left resin set and I thought I would show everyone my mortar pack add on accessory:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Do you plan to sell the Centurion inserts , mortar pack & the light kit together or sell them separately? And when do you plan on selling these items? Question was meant for sg-99 & Antsnest.
Thanks,
-Jim


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

sg-99 said:


> As Club Tepes pointed out when you build your centurion there is a open area, for this I made some BHP Centurion inserts to fill in the void. A right and left resin set and I thought I would show everyone my mortar pack add on accessory:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/TGXU9ZVciLE


Kip, what happened here? 
I know its nice to air out the pits. But I don't think Toasters sweat.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

The Centurions are designed that way, so it's not
a " screw up " on Mobys part or China's..

The Centurions have an internal structure, like
an over sized " beefy " skeleton. What you see as the chest
and back plate is merely armor. 

It was never designed to be " enclosed ",
and if you look over the entire Centurion
you can see what I mean.


Oh, and some other details too. I have seen allot of complaints
about how the Moby Centurion does not " match up " to the 
screen caps people are looking at. Well, yeah, he WON'T match
up to anything from Season 1-3 !

Entirely different mesh, the one Moby did was the Season 4 version
and it's allot " beefier " then the early version of the Centurion..

I get the chance I'll make some side by side renders of the two
and you'll all see what I mean. The two different models are
similar, but definitely NOT the same !

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Just a _very_ quick and dirty side by side....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What's killin' me is the big seams down the side of each internal upper leg. Those are gonna show even when the armor shell is put on over them. Thinking of adding some detail, like rods or hoses.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

John P said:


> What's killin' me is the big seams down the side of each internal upper leg. Those are gonna show even when the armor shell is put on over them. Thinking of adding some detail, like rods or hoses.


I used styrene strip on mine, I have been telling everyone to use 10-20 thou styrene sheet to trace and cut out for the inner leg to eliminate the sanding:thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks for the explanation Kip. Was there simply no detail in there?

I kinda figured the meshes were different.

They went through and created new meshes for a lot of things.

What I'm curious about (and I'm not sure if you know or not) is the 'why' of going through and remeshing a lot of things.

One can always go through and improve textures and make meshes 'finer' without changing any design elements.

What bothered me was the 'revisionist' history by using advanced raiders in the scorpion shipyards scene from 'Razor' and 'The Plan'.

I seem to remember that the CG work went from Zoic, to an 'in-house' concept. I wonder if this was the great 'remeshing' of things.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> I used styrene strip on mine, I have been telling everyone to use 10-20 thou styrene sheet to trace and cut out for the inner leg to eliminate the sanding:thumbsup:


Hmmmm .. I haven't reach that stage yet. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> Thanks for the explanation Kip. Was there simply no detail in there?
> 
> I kinda figured the meshes were different.
> 
> ...



Ok, this will be a long one.....

EVERYTHING that was used in BSG was done at ZOIC since
they were where the project was " birthed ". By mid Season
3 they decided that they _{ the in-hose VFX Supervisor Hutzel }_ 
wanted their OWN versions of some things. So that's why
some designs changed, just some internal Politics kind of thing..

As for Razor and THE PLAN that's easy. They obviously HAD all
the old assets from ZOIC. They were just archived and not in use
anymore. So, when it came time to DO those two Movies
instead of bothering to pull the OLD assets to use they
just went ahead and used everything they were CURRENTLY
working with ! Saved time and effort, even it it did screw up
the continuity a wee bit...


Oh, and as to the Centurion, YES , there is detail " inside "
the Centurion you don't see ! I don't blame Moby one bit for
NOT putting in a bunch of stuff you literally will NEVER see !

All it would do is drive up kit costs for no good reason....


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

JGG1701 said:


> Do you plan to sell the Centurion inserts , mortar pack & the light kit together or sell them separately? And when do you plan on selling these items? Question was meant for sg-99 & Antsnest.
> Thanks,
> -Jim


Jim I will be selling the inserts and mortar/m60 combo pack and a replacement base. No light kit from me:thumbsup: Antsnest, Tenacontrols and Mr.Engineer are taking care of that:thumbsup:


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting one of the Cylon Centurion models if I can afford the lighting kit. I just can't see building the model without that moving red eye. By the way does the Moebius centurion have a choice of parts for the hand with a gun rather than fingers?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Moving along on the Centurion adding some styrene strip and very little putty:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Been really interesting following this thread Brad!!! Keep it coming!!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

yes please continue posting, the build is very interesting.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just about done with the styrene greebles and shooting some primer to see if anywhere needs attention. On the bicycle helmet when I glued the moving eye and the switch the bicyle helmet did not sit flush so I am adding a little rib so it will sit flush:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Awesome* sg , awesome!
-Jim


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quick teaser of the chrome:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

RFluhr said:


> By the way does the Moebius centurion have a choice of parts for the hand with a gun rather than fingers?


Does not have alternate hands or comes with the gun that is all kitbashing on my part:thumbsup:


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Coming along great guns! Are you using Alclad?

I'm ashamed by the speedy progress going on here - I've had my test shot of the kit since May, and all I've built is the head & sholders....

Ant


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Antsnest said:


> Coming along great guns! Are you using Alclad?
> 
> I'm ashamed by the speedy progress going on here - I've had my test shot of the kit since May, and all I've built is the head & sholders....
> 
> Ant


That makes us two. I'm still cleaning the parts from their access stubs and flashes. The outer armour looks chrome in most high resolution images and the only paint I know right now that gives the best chrome effect is Alclad.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was going to use Alclad but I used Duplicolor silver metallic. decanted and shot through the airbrush at or around 10psi. I believe Duplicolor rivals Alclad in metalic finishes:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> I was going to use Alclad but I used Duplicolor silver metallic. decanted and shot through the airbrush at or around 10psi. I believe Duplicolor rivals Alclad in metalic finishes:thumbsup:


How do you decant spray paint for airbrushing


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> How do you decant spray paint for airbrushing





http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop/video47bg_1.htm


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the 1st full coat on, next just a couple of more passes of the base coat:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop/video47bg_1.htm


Once you decant the paint, is it airbrush ready.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes it is:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Going with Tamiya gun metal X-10 for the darker inner leg parts. And I highly recommend painting the centurion in sub assemblies:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Continuing on painting the lower half and paint up my BHP mortar pack:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

sg-99 said:


> http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop/video47bg_1.htm


Excellent! I've always wondered how to do that without making a mess; now I know. Thank you!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> Excellent! I've always wondered how to do that without making a mess; now I know. Thank you!


Your welcome! Anytime I can help out fellow modelers I am happy to do it:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Your welcome! Anytime I can help out fellow modelers I am happy to do it:thumbsup:


Did you airbrush the gun metal after the outer armor was already on? if so, did you have to mask at all


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Did you airbrush the gun metal after the outer armor was already on? if so, did you have to mask at all


Yes I did and no masking. Doing that freehand at a low setting. I will post shade and weather the centurion and this will blend everything together:thumbsup:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

actias said:


> I bought two. Awesome kit and well worth the money. Now an accurate classic Cylon Centurian would be killer.:thumbsup:


Available in Resin! Hopefully though with Moebius having the lic. for TOS, we'll see one in Styrene. 

Charlie


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting a little more painting done around the elbows, forearm and neck area:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

First pass of weathering using Spectra tex jet black. I will do a couple of more passes then up next......The Red stripe:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

All done! Red stripe applied and final weathering and polished off my replacement stand. Very fun and a great kit, I highly recommend:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really mean looking model of the Centurion. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nicely done.

Did you reposition the legs at all?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Beautiful work!*:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Whoa ... your Centurion looks so real. Excellent work. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Did you reposition the legs at all?


Thanks everyone! the legs were built out of the box with no modification. I think the kit has a great pose:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

sg-99 said:


> ...I think the kit has a great pose:thumbsup:


With the M60 you added, I agree. Out of the box, it looks like they caught it in the middle of a Jitterbug dance contest.


----------

